# My First Ratties!!



## xxdotmyeyes (Sep 25, 2010)

Just got my FIRST Rats. My girls <3.
First up is a 3-4 month old girlie, she was only at the rescue a short time before I got her, so they're not sure of her age exactly. She's dumbo-eared hairless  Which I never thought I'd have to be honest, but it was love at first sight. ;D. She's very outgoing, fearless, friendly, and soooooo silly!

Then we have a blue/greyish color girl with white belly and feet, she was born at the rescue so we know her birth date is August 10th! Same as my best friend! So it'll be easy to remember. She's very sweet natured, a little on the shy side right now, prefers to observe before venturing out.

I couldn't be more happy! They're just PERFECT if I do say so myself. :

Here are some pictures!!



























Seeing what the Aquarium Stand is all about









Then hopped away!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They are GORGEOUS!!! 

I personally, love this pic... bah hahaha


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Sep 25, 2010)

Me too!! She hops around, it's so cute. I'm smitten with her in particular. She has me wrapped around her little whiskers!


----------



## Tannuh (Sep 29, 2010)

BAAWW! Theys cuties! ^0^ The second one... Lol. Shes got, like the "abuh..." look going on. ADOOORABLE! And the hopping away one? Rofl. Toooo cute. <3 XD


----------



## Instinct (Aug 16, 2010)

What cuties! I would love to see some more photos of them.
Do your girlies have names yet?


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Sep 25, 2010)

They DO have names now ;D

We have Padiddle, we call her Diddy.








Who swears she's prettier than Mary-Kate Olsen 

And Snickerdoodle, we call her Snickers!


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

They are absolutely adorable! I love dumbo babies; their ears get me every time<3


----------



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

They are sooooo cute!


----------

